

Ask HN: What to do if you see your coworker job searching? - chidevguy

At work today I was remotely pair programming with a fellow dev on my team. During his screen share, he accidentally pulled up a browser window that had various tabs showing open developer positions. It happened quite quickly so I didn&#x27;t say anything at the time, but now I&#x27;m wondering what to do.<p>He&#x27;s a very likable guy and I consider him to be one of the top devs on our team and in our company, so I definitely don&#x27;t want to see him leave. Unfortunately though, we aren&#x27;t very close personally, so I&#x27;m not sure if I should bring it up to him. For all I know he wasn&#x27;t even looking at jobs for himself...<p>I appreciate any advice you all have on whether or not I should bring it up to him, project manager, etc. And if so, how to go about doing it. Thanks!
======
sbank
You do nothing. It is frankly none of your business.

> For all I know he wasn't even looking at jobs for himself...

Or he could just be looking at what is out there. Keeping updated in case he
wants to move on in the future. Smart move, if so.

------
zoowar
Mind your own business.

~~~
sauravt
That's the best way to deal with this situation.

------
pontifexa
Do nothing.

Some companies are stupid enough to fire people the second they get sniff of
them considering leaving.

You could get your colleague into serious trouble by reporting something that
is neither your, nor your employer's business.

------
codeonfire
Hook that guy up with some job leads. There's nothing wrong with looking for a
better opportunity. Why on earth would you bring it up with anyone. What
exactly do you expect to happen by getting involved?

------
jmspring
I had a few tabs open today, a colleague saw them, turns out they were
positions a friend sent me and was asking my opinion on.

It happens, you don't know the back story.

------
wikwocket
Make sure you are connected on LinkedIn, click to endorse his relevant skills,
and write him a glowing recommendation!

Seriously though, it's none of your business, and everyone deserves the right
to look at other positions, learn what they're worth/what's out there, and
move to a new position if it will make them happy. If your coworker wants to
leave, doing anything to keep them around is likely to end badly for all
involved. If they do leave, look at it this way, you have expanded your
network and now have a friend elsewhere in the industry who might someday look
out for you!

------
svisser
I don't think you know enough to take action. You might draw incorrect
conclusions from what you saw and it may have unwanted results if you raise
this with a project manager (or him).

Usually there are other signs as well when an employee is looking to leave
(search online). When those confirm your suspicion you could consider talking
about it. But from just a few open browser tabs I don't think you can draw
conclusions (it may well have been recruiter spam that looked curious).

------
pointilist
Why would you do anything at all? What makes you think it is any business of
yours? Rather than tell you to mind your own business, I would love to
understand why you think it is something you should act upon?

Also, I hope I never work with you.

~~~
robodale
I agree - It's none of your business what was on his screen. ...and good for
him if he finds something better.

------
mattwritescode
Do nothing unless he asks or talks to you.

I regularly take a look at what developer roles are on offer. It doesnt mean I
want to leave my job.

I use it as a way to see what companies are using what technology.

~~~
AznHisoka
Exactly. I do this all the time. One of the most under-appreciated ways to
gain competitive intelligence about other companies is to look at their job
ads. Of course they won't reveal everything but you can read between the
lines, and see the direction they're headed.

~~~
greggarious
He could also be gathering data to make the case for a raise.

If he can show the industry rate is higher than he's being paid, that's better
than saying he feels subjectively he's worth more.

